# tequila + cachaça = Jaen ► Feliz Cumpleaños



## fsabroso

Feliz Cumpleaños Jaen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ya me imagino como celebrarás hoy en Sao Paulo, y todavia viernes  hijole que ya te veo disfrutando hasta el domingo , algo así 

un fuerte abrazo amigo, mis mejores deseos de que la pases superbien 

Salud!

Fs.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_* *_ _*¡Felicidades Niño Cumpleañero!  *_​ 
_Me imagino que estarás rodeado de ranitas sexys cantando las Mañanitas o el "Happy Birthday" (al estilo de Marilyn Monroe)._​ 
_Lo menos que puedo hacer como tu compatriota/paisana es cooperar con: __Taquitos_, _Tequila_, _Mole_ _y_ _Postre_​_¡Un abrazote! _
_Beatriz_​ 
_Nota: Por ahí vienen todos los "cuates" a la pachanga _​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades compañero. Los que tenemos fama de fiesteros tenemos que estar unidos. Como no podía ser de otra manera, traigo las cervecitas, y por si nos animamos algo más fuerte.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## tesalia

*!! FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS AL!!*​ 
* !Mis mejores deseos por que la resaca no sea muy fuerte! *​*De nuevo, felicidades; y que cumplas un montononón más.​Abrazos,​Tess​*
*Detalle*


----------



## alacant

Ranita! Great planning, birthday and TGIF!
Guess this party will go on for days!!!
Just flying across the pond now,
meet you later at the party!

Abrazotes, la gaviota​


----------



## romarsan

¡*GUAU! *

*¡UN FIESTORRO EN HONOR DE NUESTRA RANITA!*

* AHORA VIENEN LAS CHICAS  *

*ESTÁN VISTIENDOSE PARA LA OCASIÓN*

*NO ME PERDERÍA ESTA FIESTA POR NADA DEL MUNDO*

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES*
*UN BESAZO*
*RO*​


----------



## Outsider

Parabéns, Jaen. ​


----------



## alexacohen

Tengo terrible follón en la oficina así que beso rápido que lo disfrutes

Ale


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Hola a todos y todas! Hace tiempo que no ando por aquí a menudo y veo hoy que es el cumple de Jaén!

*¡Cumpleaños feliz Alberto!*​ 
Saludos ** ​


----------



## Tezzaluna

♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪
♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪
♪♪♪ Happy Birthday, dear Ranita. ♪♪♪
♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪​ 
_♪ And many mooooore! ♪ _​ 
Alberto,
Espero que pasés divino tu día.​ 
Besos,
TezzaLuna​ 
para tu celebración​ 
traje unos amigos​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Jaén!!*
*y por muchos muchos más *​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Jaén!

¡Feliz cumpleaños, hombre! ¡Espero que la pases de lo mejor!

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Mi querido amigo!  ¿¿¿Cómo??? ¿¿Uno más?? Pues ni hablar, una arrugita más, símobolo de sabiduría y de haber vivido bien ese año, ¿no? .... Disfruta tu día, recibe muchos besos y abrazos desde tu tierra madre!
Prueba éste, mucho mejor que el tal 'Julio' que dices, ¿eh? 
¡Ah! también éste, bien mexicano! y pues no es temporada, pero me encontré ésta rezagada en el refri!
Recibe todo mi cariño, que tengas un muy hermoso y especial día.
Abrazos!!!!!


----------



## Jaén

*Heeeeey!!

Para variar, llego tarde!!* 

* Queridos amigos todos, intentaré responderles con mensajes multicolores, como los he visto por aquí:*

*Félix, qué sorpresa tan agradable que hayas iniciado este postiversario!* *Con eso que ando medio desaparecido del foro, francamente no lo esperaba, amigo. Muchísimas gracias por el detalle!* *Màs bien, el detallazo!!!*

*Betty, querida! Te estás vengando de mí, verdad? Con esas delicias mexicanas, se nota que tu intención era torturarme. Pero no importa, viniendo de una persona tan querida, y con Mrilyn cantándome, el castigo me sabrá a gloria.* *Gracias, mi dama de todas las horas!!*

*Ant!!* *Esta noche no hay quien me detenga!! Esas "Chelas" verán de qué soy capaz! Y ya encarrilado, quien sabe y hasta el Jack me las paga si se me atraviesa! * *Gracias, amigo!*

*Tess! Qué alegría tenerte también aquí en el foro!! Además de la lindísma tarjeta y los canapés, tu presencia en esta fiesta era indispensable. Gracias de nuevo!*

*Mi querida gaviota! Les quedó muy bien el numerito en el teatro!! Pero cuéntame la verdad: A que las chicas querían algo más atrevido, tipo Full Monty, verdad?  * *Y gracias también por la tarjeta, me encantó!!*

*Ro!!!* *Esfuerzo inútil el de las chicas al vestirse!! Es más divertido si vienen "al natural" (el ala masculina agradece*  *) Qué alegría recibir tus saludos!* *Gracias, preciosa* 

*Outsider,* *que agradável surpresa, rapaz, é uma honra! Muito obrigado pela sua presença e os cumprimentos!*

*Alexa querida,* *te comprendo perfectamente, y sí que lo estoy disfrutando. Con toda la panda reunida, lo contrario sería imposible*  *Muchas gracias por darte una escapada por aquí!!*

*Cris!!!* *Desde Grecia hasta Brasil, qué lujo!! Qué bueno que justo hoy te animaste a entrar al foro*  *Gracias por los saludos, y también espero volver con más fuerza por aquí!!*

*Tezza, no sabes cuánto estoy disfrutando este día con tantos amigos felicitándome! No imaginaba que me sentiría tan bien llegando a los 42!! Epa!! quise decir, 24, me confundí!!*  *Gracias por los manjares que me brindas, aunque es una pena que tus amigos no pudieran entrar. No pude verlos*.


----------



## Jaén

*Inés!! Gracias por tus buenos deseos, querida amiga! Y ojalá y podamos vernos en mi próxima visita a BsAs! *

*Erasmo,* *no cabe duda que ese refrán de "cría fama y échate a dormir" es muy cierto. O, me sabes algo??   Salí muy bien en la foto! Gracias, amigo!

Uvita!! Pero que así me matan de las ganas, chica!! Mi impulso es agarrar el primer avión para México para atiborrarme de las delicias de la buena mesa y de la "vitamina T"  Ah, claro, y le haré los debidos honores al Cuervo 1800, ** no importa que no sea don Julio, **y a la(s) rezagada(s) del refri (lo que hay que sacrificarse por los amigos, no? )

Besos y abrazos a todos!!

Alberto.
 *


----------



## Tezzaluna

Alberto querido,

Sorry about the friends. I'll call them back. They, too, want to pay their respects.

Besitos, guapo!

Tezza

amigos que te quieren saludar

I think this is the photo of your birthday last year, actually.


----------



## Vampiro

*¡¡Feliz cumple, Compita!!*
 
*Espero que pases el día rodeado de garotas y regado con caipirinha...*
 
*Y cuando vengas a Chile, ya sabes, el vino y la guitarra los pongo yo.*
 
*Un abrazo.*
 
(Estoy más o menos como Alexa hoy )​


----------



## Jaén

*Tezza!!!*

*Sí, mis queridos amigos del show!! Bueno, nos reuníamos todos los domingos por la noche jejjeje Muchísimas gracias por traerlos!*

*Compa Vampi! **Ya te estaba echando de menos en la pachanga!! Pero te aviso que las garotas serán por la noche, tú sabes... es que las pobrecitas son bien vergonzozas! * *Aunque las caipirinhas ya andan rodando por aquí. La de limón siciliano con gengibre está de lujo!

Salú!!*


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, sí... jejejjeeee, me consta que son muy vergonzosas.
Salú!!!


----------



## Jaén

*Sí, compa, es que como las pobrecitas no tienen dinero, casi no tienen ropa.* 

*Ro, sí, pobrecita, no se nos vaya a resfriar allá afuera, mejor que entre, que aquí la acogeremos. O sea, le daremos una cordial bienvenida*


----------



## CarolMamkny

Mi sexto sentido me decía que estaban hablando de alcohol, garotas y de gansos… y me dije a mi misma: La rana debe estar cerca……

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS JAÉN*​ 
No te preocupes que eres como el vino entre más añejo mejor (jejejeje) y en el cuarto piso es que empieza la vida (después de hacer tantas burradas en los 20s y 30s )… Bueno señor que disfrutes este cumpleaños y cuidado con las garotas … y recuerda que no todos los charcos son seguros y que un salvavidas  nunca está demás. 

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## romarsan

¡La pille Ranita!
Le dije lo cariñoso que eres y lo bien que la ibas a atender y... aquí la tienes toapatí
Besazo
P.D. Sé que me perdonas que no traiga bebida jejeje


----------



## Jaén

*Carol!!

Ya me estoy empezando a preocupar. Ese tu sexto sentido va a ayudar a reforzar mi (muy buena) fama, descubierta aquí por Erasmo **

Un toque de cordura en una fiesta nunca está de más! Si bien que, sabes? ni siquiera había pensado en el ganso . Yo sólo me preocupo por la salud de mis amigas, que andan algo desprotegidas **

Creo que me falta otra caipirinha
* *

Gracias por el saludo, chica!!*


----------



## Jaén

*Ro, aunque ahora no corre peligro de resfriarse, aún así la recibo de brazos abiertos!!*

*Y no te preocupes, no sólo de bebida vive el hombre, la comida también es fundamental!* 

*Gracias, linda!!*


----------



## fsabroso

Vampiro said:


> Sí, sí... jejejjeeee, me consta que son muy vergonzosas.
> Salú!!!


Ni tan vergonzosas  miralas 



Jaén said:


> *Sí, compa, es que como las pobrecitas no tienen dinero, casi no tienen ropa.*
> 
> *Ro, sí, pobrecita, no se nos vaya a resfriar allá afuera, mejor que entre, que aquí la acogeremos. O sea, le daremos una cordial bienvenida*


Si, pobrecita ella


----------



## Vampiro

Alberto... invité a unas amigas a la fiesta.

¿Podemos pasar?

Buenas fotos Fsabroso, ¿las tomaste con una Polaroid?


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> Alberto... invité a unas amigas a la fiesta.
> 
> ¿Podemos pasar?
> 
> Buenas fotos Fsabroso, ¿las tomaste con una Polaroid?


*Ueeepaa!!

Claro que por supuesto que sí!!

Pueden pasar todas las garotas (de Ipanema y de todos los otros barrios ) Les daremos la acogida que se merecen. No es verdad, muchachos???*


----------



## inday

HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAY TO YOUUUUUU

Happy birthday buddy!!!

cheers!


----------



## ILT

¡Feliz cumpleaños colega de especie! Besos y abrazos de una ranita a otra, deseando que estés pasando un día muy especial


----------



## Moritzchen

tequila + cachaça: el dolor de cabeza de tu vida. Pero en fin, cumplimos 22 una sóla vez en la vida. Así que disfruta de tu día. Un abrazo.


----------



## Fernita

_*Aunque ya te felicité por otro medio, no quiero perder la oportunidad de hacerlo otra vez y agregar un buen GIN TONIC, ya que estamos en el foro de inglés- español*_

_*Que termines muy bien tu día y que mañana te despiertes con la resaca como corresponde, ... vas a ser muchísimoooooooooooooooo mayor que ayer!*_

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Jaén

*Sobreviví a la resaca!!* 

* Hola de nuevo! Me alegro (y agradezco) de la presencia de todos ustedes y sus manifestaciones de afecto en un día tan especial!!*

* In-day!* *Qué sorpresa! Te debo un PM, OK?*

* ILT! Reasumiste tu "modgénero" ("ranídeo"* *), qué bueno! Y gracias por tus buenos deseos! Me da mucho gusto recibirte en este hilo!! (Y sí, el día fue bastante especial!!* *)*

* Moritz, a pesar de mis (apenas!) 22 años (en cada pata, claro!!), ya me sé algunas "recetas" para evitar la temida hangover! Lo que me da resultado es tomar un vaso de leche fría después de la jarana. Para algunos, el efecto colateral es muy desagradable (**)**, pero a mí me funciona* 

* Gracias por los saludos, hermano!*

* Fernita!* *Tu alegre presencia es siempre  bienvenida!! Y vaya responsabilidad la de despertar al día siguiente del cumple, eh? Qué voy a hacer ahora?? *


----------



## speedier

*¡¡ Happy Birthday ********** Jaen ********** Feliz cumpleaños!!*​ 

*Sorry I missed the start, but keep on having a wonderful party*​ 

*And keep up the good work.*​ 
*When you post to a thread it comes alive, and your** sense of humour is one of the things that makes visiting the forum so enjoyable.*​ 

*Sorry for being so late for your party, and I don't really know how to put this, but .......erm .......... I don't like to ask, but ........... OK here goes*​ 
*Is there any plonk left?*​ 


*All my very best wishes Jaen - the greatest frog on earth*​



*Speedier Gonzalez*​


----------



## Jaén

*Speedy, my friend!!*

*No problem about you being late! With this crowd here, the fun never ends!*

*I've had a wonderful party, as you can see, a lot of food, drink and fun* 

*And no shame at all by asking for something to drink! And no plonk here, but what about something more refreshing? Look at what we've saved* *for you*!
*
Enjoy it!*



*Al.*


----------



## speedier

Ah mi amigo es muy, muy, muy tentador.​ 
Ok me has persuadido jejeje.​ 
Y mira que he traido​ 
*Otro para ti*
 
*y también*​ 

*¡¡Que fiesta tan maravillosa!!*​


----------



## Jaén

*Gracias, gracias!

Pero de las dos opciones, prefiero la segunda, ya que la primera me recuerda un tanto a **una persona de la que prefiero no acordarme!!



Saludos!!


*


----------



## speedier

Lo siento. He cambiado la primera.

De todas formas, la nueva chica es mejor - tiene dos botellas.​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Feliz cumple. Ranita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Abrazos
Silvia
♪♫♪♫♪​


----------



## Jaén

*jajajja Muy bien, Speedy! Mucho mejor ahora **

Gracias, amigo!

Silvia, qué alegría recibirte! Muchas gracias por darte una vuelta en este hilo. Besos!*


----------



## Kibramoa

*Mas vale tarde que nunca.  **Feliz Cumpleaños.



* P.D. Con tan buena celebración al vez necesitas un par de estos.


----------



## anthodocheio

Jaén said:


> *Cris!!!* *Desde Grecia hasta Brasil, qué lujo!! Qué bueno que justo hoy te animaste a entrar al foro*  *Gracias por los saludos, y también espero volver con más fuerza por aquí!!*


 
¡Mira! ¡Si esto no es lujo! La ranita no sólo respondió a mi mensaje, también ¡se acuerda de mi nombre!

La vez pasada no traje nada..

¡Salud!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Llego 4 días tarde pero espero que todavía aceptas los deseos para un buen cumpleaños porque ¡TE DESEO EL MÁS FELIZ CUMPLAÑOS! 
Pues, espero que lo hayas pasado bien mi amigo.

Un abrazote...
*


----------



## loladamore

¡Qué siga la tornafiesta! 
(por no decir "tornapeda")​ 


Qué rico mole te trajo Tampi, verdad. Y sigo pensando en el mole que llevaste a mi fiesta...​ 
Para que veas que no soy rencorosa, invité a una amiga muy bella, una gran estrella mexicana. 
¿La conoces?​

¡Shalud! (hic)​


----------



## Jaén

*Edith! Qué bien que en medio de todo el jolgorio, alguien (todavía) mantenga la cabeza en su lugar  Espero que hayas traído cajas suficientes  (Que sube que baja que no sé que pasa, que a la reina le duele el corazao! <- Creo que esto lo recuerda sólo la gente de más de 40!! )*

*Cris, pero como no me voy a acordar de ti, si cada vez que leo posts* me muero de envidia de imaginarte en ese paraíso mediteráneo que es tu país?  Pero nada de tristezas, vamos a celebrar también tu presencia en este hilo, que ya sería suficiente, y además, las deliciosas viandas y el vino que trajiste. Salud!*

** Leo tus posts, pero la mayoría está en griego! (por no decir "en chino")* 

*Cristina, gracias por tus felicitaciones, amiga! Y como ves, 4 días de fiesta en este foro es muy poco tiempo, así que no llegas nada tarde!*

*A celebrar todo mundo!!*

*Hola, Lola!! No cabe duda que necesito una reciclar mi 'mexicañol'!! Esa de "tornafiesta" (*por no decir "tornapeda"*) no me la sabía! jajajaja*

*Además, no conocía a tu amiga la Chupitos. Como veo que ella ya toma hasta removedor de esmalte para uña, las cervecitas van a ser insuficientes!! *

*Gracias y besos!!*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Jaén, se que fuí la primera y queria cerrar con broche de ORO...

Felicidades por todo el año...y a tomar clases de baile entonces, sino quien aguanta a la peggy 

Besos a la ranita más simpatica del charquito WR    todos quieren ser como tu, mira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besos y que cumplas muchisimos más...

Rosangelus


----------



## Eugin

Me imagino que un buen mexicano sigue festejando después de 10 días, ¿verdad?    
Así que me sumo de todas maneras y comparto la alegría de todos con todas las cosas que te han traido. Por llegar tarde, no me dejaron nada pa´ traerte, hermano , sólo un gran abrazo y ésto que lo encontré por ahí volando... 

Que lo pases de putísima madre!!!! (¿así se dice, no? no me van a censurar acá, verdad? )


----------

